# Grady/Thomas County



## southGAlefty (Sep 14, 2009)

How did opening weekend go for you guys??? Anybody connect on one?


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 24, 2009)

Just too hot to hunt around here huh?


----------



## sharp shooter oo7 (Sep 24, 2009)

stuck one big flopy ear doe opening evening. thats all i have seen


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 21, 2009)

Saw 5 does Saturday evening, then a doe with twin yearlings this afternoon. Buddy of mine shot a pretty decent 8 point this afternoon as well.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Oct 22, 2009)

yea they have been moving pretty good...saw 3 does monday afternoon, 1 on the way to the woods yesterday morning...then right at daylight had some sneak past me...congrats to ur buddy Lefty


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 25, 2009)

Zero deer sightings this weekend...kinda suprised with the cooler weather moving in


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 29, 2009)

My wife scored 2 does yesterday eve as hot as it was. The were feeding in the foodplot.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 1, 2009)

not having much luck seen a few does an a couple of small bucks. hope to get 1 this week. going to the open hunt at chickasawhatchee this coming  thurs -- sat


----------



## fmf421 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Rut*

When doe the deer uaslly rut in thomas co.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Nov 17, 2009)

This coming weekend or the next.


----------



## diamondback (Nov 18, 2009)

get in the woods now....the deer are with the does in parts of the county heard of a big 10 hit by a car north of town...the time is now for the next week or so


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Nov 20, 2009)

Got a report today of seeing a buck dogging a doe in Ochlocknee. Better be in the woods this weekend.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Nov 22, 2009)

Well Annie Oakley struck again. My wife got her a #150 6pt yesterday afternoon. Shot him walking at 100yards with a .222 Dropped him in his tracks. He was starting to stink so the rut is here. I am proud of her and glad she is understanding why I am so obsessed with hunting.


----------



## g-man (Nov 26, 2009)

Found our first scrapes this week. It won't be long now.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah I just found our first scrapes in Pine Park too and man were they ever there. 10-15 in about a 300 yard stretch of logging road


----------



## slipknot (Dec 5, 2009)

Our scrapes and rubs really blew up the week before Thanksgiving,but seems to have tapered off this past week.Not seeing a whole lot in Ochlocknee.Hunted all day yesterday without seeing a Deer.I expect things will pick up over the next couple of weeks?
  Anyone have some reports from over that way?


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Dec 6, 2009)

Got a fat doe this morn. My 1st this year. But she had not bred yet. Rut real late I guess? 2 were with her and hung around for 45 min. But nothing came out to chase them.


----------



## florida boy (Dec 6, 2009)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Got a fat doe this morn. My 1st this year. But she had not bred yet. Rut real late I guess? 2 were with her and hung around for 45 min. But nothing came out to chase them.



How would you no if she breed or not ?


----------



## slipknot (Dec 6, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing....


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 6, 2009)

Slow slow and slower for me the last 2-3 weeks. Pictures are all at night, scrapes only getting worked every 3-4 days apparently. I've noticed the most rutting activity where I hunt around Christmas though so maybe the best is yet to come. We'll see


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Dec 7, 2009)

florida boy said:


> How would you no if she breed or not ?


 Processor said so looking at uterus. Not even thickened getting ready to breed.


----------



## slipknot (Dec 7, 2009)

southGAlefty said:


> Slow slow and slower for me the last 2-3 weeks. Pictures are all at night, scrapes only getting worked every 3-4 days apparently. I've noticed the most rutting activity where I hunt around Christmas though so maybe the best is yet to come. We'll see



  Same here.All activity at night.It will get better.Hopefully starting this weekend.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Dec 9, 2009)

As of sunday the bucks where still chasing does in central thomas county...yesterday i got a call to mount a deer from south of whigham, guy said they had seen it running does for three days...only to realize it was a deer they had been passin on for three years...looked to be a 135 class buck from the pics i saw...the ruts headin west...


----------



## SteveP (Dec 11, 2009)

Going up tomorrow, does anyone have any new news?


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 11, 2009)

Nothing on the grady/thomas line this morning


----------



## slipknot (Dec 11, 2009)

Just came out of the woods.No deer,just Turkeys.Camera activity (4 of them)was very slow this past week.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Dec 12, 2009)

my cousin killed a decent 8 yesterday chasing a doe west of cairo...that would make 3 bucks in less than a week i have seen from grady that were said to be chasing...with this front moving through it may be crankin next week


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 13, 2009)

Shot a doe last night...saw 6 all at different times from 5 till dark, no bucks, no signs of chasing.


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 13, 2009)

Any of y'all hunting the State land in Grady?


----------



## Quail man (Dec 14, 2009)

hey yall new in here, I hunt in thomasville off county line road near egg and butter, ruts been kinda slow, or should I say off and on, but anyhow look foward to gettin to know yall


----------



## slipknot (Dec 14, 2009)

Quail man said:


> hey yall new in here, I hunt in thomasville off county line road near egg and butter, ruts been kinda slow, or should I say off and on, but anyhow look foward to gettin to know yall





   I hunt just up the road about 5 miles.Slow also so far.I bet the Ochlocknee has passed its banks this week.My riverbottom will probably be flooded.


----------



## Quail man (Dec 14, 2009)

yea im gonna hunt thursday, sposed to be cold ,half of our club is on one side of the river half on the other, seen a few good deer, mostly small bucks everywhere


----------



## Thurston (Dec 15, 2009)

Gonna be down there at the end of this week.  I hunt down near Metcalf.  Staying till the 23rd.  Saw some spotty activity in around Thanksgiving.  Have not been back.  I am hoping the bucks will be running!!!!  But cool to see a good report thread for this area on here!!  Good luck!!


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 18, 2009)

Killed my second biggest buck ever today in Grady. He was cruising by himself @ 11:45 and responded to my grunting and rattling. 80 yard shot...30 yard track job. Pictures to come.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Dec 18, 2009)

killed a nice buck in grady co. yesterday an it was running a doe hard. tarsels were dark an strong an he was on the thin side


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 18, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=459515


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 22, 2009)

Had a bunch of pictures in the last 10 days on my camera. Several nice bucks, but all nocturnal. Anybody having any luck?


----------



## Lane Morrell (Dec 23, 2009)

southGAlefty said:


> Had a bunch of pictures in the last 10 days on my camera. Several nice bucks, but all nocturnal. Anybody having any luck?



J, I hunt the north end of the county, and am seeing does in the fternoons.  I saw a small bodied spike Sunday morning, but that's it.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 26, 2009)

Gotta love a good ol Georgia trickle rut...got reports from a neighbor that he had seen a big buck running does in his backyard (which is just across the creek from our land) a couple days ago. Saw 7 does there this evening and not a single buck. Watched the does play in in the food plot from 5:15 till dark and had to climb down when I couldn't see through my scope anymore. Oh well, ain't giving up yet.


----------



## Quail man (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah its been a crazy year, it aint over yet thou, still seein some fresh rubs and scrapes went a couple of times last week but still not seein a whole lot, aint got a clue whats goin on, we jumped several deer this week quail huntin, they would let us get right up on them, oh well ill keep plugen at it for the next 16 days, maybe something will happen.


----------



## slipknot (Dec 30, 2009)

A friend saw two bucks,one real nice, running with a doe at dark last night in Ochlocknee.Ive hunted all day without even seeing a deer.I expect the weekend to be good with the cold coming.Camera activity has picked up somewhat.


----------



## Quail man (Jan 5, 2010)

went yesterday afternoon couple of us huntin no deer seen, lots of fresh tracks, in one of the food plots saw where two bucks had been fighting, as far as track size one was a monster, 10 days left, maybe something will happen, havent given up yet


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 5, 2010)

A buddy of mine killed a 142" 10 point yesterday evening just north of Beachton in Grady County. I went this afternoon and saw 4-5 right at dark but couldn't tell what they were, just deer.


----------



## droptine22 (Jan 5, 2010)

i hunt some land in pavo and i got a good 10pt but there is a 6 pt there that is about 22 to 26 inch in side but he never came close when i saw him i had my bow


----------



## manley (Jan 5, 2010)

wonder if I should know you??? I hunt in Pavo on the family farm, and live in Valdosta (like you.)  I'd like to see a 26" inside spread!


----------



## droptine22 (Jan 5, 2010)

he is super wide i got a trail cam out there now. I hunt on a little 70ac in pavo my girl friend is from thomas county


----------



## Quail man (Jan 9, 2010)

hunt in thomas county, saw two does and two bucks yesterday, bout 45 minutes before dark, shot one of the does, but still been pretty slow


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jan 9, 2010)

anyone seen the pics of the 21pt from thomas county?   heard bout it early in the week...then this morning had a lady show me  the pic on her cell phone.  it looked like a brute!!!


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 9, 2010)

Saw 2 does about 10 minutes before dark and they were still in the plot when I finally climbed down at 6:30 yesterday evening. 

Andy I heard a rumor of a big one being killed around Barwick...like mega-big...but haven't seen any pictures. Could be the same deer though I guess, it was killed a little earlier in the year though according to my source.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jan 9, 2010)

naw that deer was a 14pt that ur talking about if its the same one...real nice from what i heard...this was like tuesday


----------



## Quail man (Jan 13, 2010)

hunted monday, no deer but saw 83 turkeys between me and a buddy of mine, went this mornin didnt see anything but turkeys, couple with beards draggin the ground, 2 and a half days left.


----------



## Quail man (Jan 15, 2010)

down to the wire today, last afternoon, well see what happens, fixing to get my stuff ready and head to the woods, am I the only one who hunts all the way to the end, Im excited as I was on opening day!


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 22, 2010)

Two words fellas: Gobble, gobble!

Is it March yet????


----------



## southGAlefty (Feb 12, 2010)

Saw 8 what appeared to be 2 y.o. gobblers in a field around noon today, 1 was strutting. They're still in the bachelor groups for now...I can't wait


----------



## southGAlefty (Mar 14, 2010)

Anybody got any gobbling reports yet? I'm gonna try to have a listen in the morning, if the good Lord's willing and the creek don't rise. I'll let y'all know what I hear


----------



## Quail man (Mar 14, 2010)

been sein some birds, but after bein in thomas county this week looken at birds I'm here to tell you the creek has risen!!


----------



## southGAlefty (Mar 17, 2010)

I just saw 2 groups of gobblers in fields a couple miles apart, didn't see any hens. Not sure what the implications will be for the opener but at least there's some ol redheaded thunder chickens to chase around this season. One of the fields borders our land so I'm gonna try to drag myself out of bed and go listen in the morning. I will keep y'all updated.


----------



## southGAlefty (Mar 18, 2010)

Went to our land today and saw 14 hens in a group, no gobblers. I watched them feed out in a field for the better part of 2 hours, this was from 9-11 before they finally left. I did see a strutter with 2 hens less than a mile from there though early this morning out in a field. I think this weekend is going to be awesome!


----------



## Quail man (Mar 18, 2010)

make sure you let me know how it goes this weekend, it will be mon or tues befor i can get to thomasville, but im sure pumped


----------



## southGAlefty (Mar 19, 2010)

They were tearing it up this morning on our place in Pine Park. I heard 3 different birds gobble that I know of and got to lay eyes on 2 gobblers and 3 jakes. Looking good for tomorrow


----------



## southGAlefty (Mar 25, 2010)

I doubled up Sunday evening. The birds are still in groups but are already hanging with the hens. Seem to be a bunch of 2 year olds running around. I'm going in the morning to see if I can't get a limbhanger. How is everybody doing?


----------



## Quail man (Mar 25, 2010)

man are the birds hened up, we called in birds for 3 days hens all over the place, called in 1 tues aft. and at 60 yards and a big red fox chased him off then we had another set of birds comin in tues morn and saw the B moble and they took off runnen, called in 2 wed morn, had them at about 25 yards and my buddy started moven around and they ran off, I could go on all day, had alot of fun and the birds are sure hammerin, just didnt make it happen


----------



## southGAlefty (Apr 1, 2010)

Gobbled good for me for the last week up until this morning. Didn't hear a peep. I thought the full moon only affected deer hunting????


----------



## Quail man (Apr 22, 2010)

killed one monday had double beards a 10 1/2 and a 7 inch, had 1 1/4 spurs weighed 23 pounds, called in 3, would have shot another but that dang 3 1/2 jammed in my gun


----------

